# Best meal to have before going to sleep



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

I need something to help me grow while asleep. Something that isn't high in fat or a simple sugar.

Thinking a can of tuna


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

ive just had quark and pineapple


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

whey with skimmed milk


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> ive just had quark and pineapple


I don't even know what quark is!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't bother TBH.

often gives me gut ache so interferes with sleep


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

iv just had a chicken breast with a homemade mint yogurt. used greek yogurt and mint sauce for lamb, tastes like take away dip but fairly healthy, Tasted lush, makes cold chicken go down so much easier!

Then im gunna have a shake right before bed with a handful of almonds!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

lol its cheese, abit like philly.

100gm-72cals

13.5g protein,

4.1g carbs

0.2g fat

i eat it 2-3 times a day


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Depends to be honest.

No reason not to have fat or sugar before bed either if it fits with your calorie and macro goals for the day.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

2 pints of milk always with a fish oil


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i have a tuna/egg sandwich if i'm hungry before bed

but normally a cup of cottage cheese

1 can of pineapple

whey protein shake with milk.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> Depends to be honest.
> 
> No reason not to have fat or sugar before bed either if it fits with your calorie and macro goals for the day.


Simple sugars spike your insulin which conflicts with the growth hormone at night, doesnt it?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Peanut butter mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> Simple sugars spike your insulin which conflicts with the growth hormone at night, doesnt it?


No. Internet bro-science there dude.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Peanut butter mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


what do you have pb with i have tried it with lots of thingbs but do not like it the only way i can eat it is in clumps with a spoon


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> No. Internet bro-science there dude.


Ah right. Was told that if your insulin levels are spiked it conflicts with the Growth Hormone your body produces.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> what do you have pb with i have tried it with lots of thingbs but do not like it the only way i can eat it is in clumps with a spoon


usually as a sandwich or why dont you try toast? add abit of butter too?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> what do you have pb with i have tried it with lots of thingbs but do not like it the only way i can eat it is in clumps with a spoon


Why do you want to eat it if you don't like it?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I love peanut butter


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Why do you want to eat it if you don't like it?


i can eat it i like it when its in small amounts just it makes me gag reflex when you start getting loads of it


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

But sadly am having my shake as a last meal :crying:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im to ****ing stuffed to think about food before bed lmfao ive had a very god day of eating today managed to put 8 small meals inside me


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just had 150gs of cottage cheese and a whey shake made with semi skimmed milk


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Some red meat, takes bloody ages to digest so your set for the night.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If I don't eat a big meal before I go to bed I wake up with hunger pains after about 6 hours, then when I eat I can't get back to sleep


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Graham-jack said:


> I need something to help me grow while asleep. Something that isn't high in fat or a simple sugar.
> 
> Thinking a can of tuna


What do you have against fat? Fat slows down digestion of a meal which will give you more sustained protein release.

Eggs, Casein protein , Steak, Cottage cheese, Turkey , Nuts , Peanut/almond butter.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Johnny
> 
> I have noticed your grammar & structure
> 
> ...


He's managed to get hold of as a gypsy spell checker.

Also known as a "non traveller"


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

bayman said:


> Depends to be honest.
> 
> No reason not to have fat or sugar before bed either if it fits with your calorie and macro goals for the day.


What about it effecting GH release mate?


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Facefull of clunge is the only correct answer.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Facefull of clunge is the only correct answer.


 :thumb:


----------

